# 2 New Danios



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

I went to the lfs today and they had these 2.5" bad boys on sale for 79cents a piece :rasp:

I couldnt pass it up so I got them both









One of them has some missing scales, but i will nurse him back to perfection. Anyways, here are some pictures....


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

more


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

more


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

last one...


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

those are the coolest danios I've ever seen


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

i actually have a lame 13 Second Video of them swimmin around


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

danio's suck man, no offence but y did u get them?
give them to your rhom man.


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

dude stfu^ look ayt ur tank and that pic of urslef discusts me u friggin ****

i hope some 40 year old man sits at home and wacks off to it...


----------



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)

con man said:


> dude stfu^ look ayt ur tank and that pic of urslef discusts me u friggin ****
> 
> i hope some 40 year old man sits at home and wacks off to it...


think i rather jack off to this...(con man's 10g)









or ...















(con man measuring his rtc)


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

con man said:


> dude stfu^ look ayt ur tank and that pic of urslef discusts me u friggin ****
> 
> i hope some 40 year old man sits at home and wacks off to it...


 Since when is stating your opinion a reason for posting this kind of foul crap?

If this is all you have to offer PFury, please go and find your happiness elsewhere...









Thanks.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

they're just danios, jess!


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

spiderman2099uk said:


> danio's suck man, no offence but y did u get them?
> give them to your rhom man.


 i got them because they were 79cents & i think they look cool.

they're a different look to add to my aquarium



> they're just danios, jess!


yeah, i know. i dont really know what u mean by that, but i was just sharing my new fish...


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

I use to have some giant danios in my 55 before the goldfish - mine loved insects.


----------



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

JesseD...

Good looking danios! I keep threatening to get a few for my 26 gallon tank but I think it is holding all the fish it can at this point! Nice buy at 79 cents each!


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

con man said:


> dude stfu^ look ayt ur tank and that pic of urslef discusts me u friggin ****
> 
> i hope some 40 year old man sits at home and wacks off to it...


 cobrapike, that's not very nice. although that is a stunning picture of you measuring your rtc.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Paul said:


> con man said:
> 
> 
> > dude stfu^ look ayt ur tank and that pic of urslef discusts me u friggin ****
> ...


are con man and cobra pike the same person? I think you got yur names mixed up paul


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> Paul said:
> 
> 
> > con man said:
> ...


 this is the 2nd allusion someone has made to them being the same people, the other being on predfish by Rich/myfishisurfishsbitch, so i presume they must be


----------



## Sampson (Mar 16, 2004)

Con man can be a friggin idiot sometimes. Spiderman is just a kid dude and you are gonna go off on a rant on him?? Come on.

Even YOU'RE broken sentences can be constructed a little less harsh, don't you think?

Spiderkid or whatever... Posing in Spiderman underoos does N O T make you spiderman. Just wanted you to know that.


----------

